# waste not want not



## justturnin (Jul 24, 2012)

Just a fun bit of turning while I wait for other things to dry. I really have trouble throwing anything away and the little 1" pieces leftover from my pen blanks are no exception. I have a shoe box that I throw these little cubes in for safe keeping. Here is what I do with them. Just a fun project and the kids love to play with them and have lost every single one I have made.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice, Chris. You ought to make those tiny bird house ornament thingamajigs & sell 'em.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 24, 2012)

That's awesome stuff, and you are officially a bit of a freak!:wacko1:

Congrats!

p


----------



## cabomhn (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cool. I feel a little dumb but it actually took me a second or two to figure out what you were showing us, LOL. Nice work!


----------



## EricJS (Jul 24, 2012)

That's a very neat idea! But I couldn't give them to my kids. They're too ornery - they'd throw them to the squirrels.


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 27, 2012)

That's an awesome idea. I have a ton of scraps and we have a ton of acorns at the cottage. I'm going to have to try this. Great work. Thanks for the idea.


----------

